# Shimano citica brakes



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 11, 2014)

Recently the centrifical brakes on my citica are engaging when I cast. I'll stop, take side plate off, disengage all brakes, cast like KVD a couple times then I'll feel the brakes engage again on their own.

Anybody have a fix? I bought the reel off my brother who bought it new but never used it, so returning it is out of the question. This piece of crap only has about 100 casts threw it 

I really like the way it casts with 1 or at the most 2 brakes engaged. Should I just cut the rest of the brakes off?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 11, 2014)

Do the breaks making a snap or clicking sound when you engage or disengage them?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes. Their collars that slide on a stair stepped plastic piece


----------

